# What kind of chicken is this



## tristin1995 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm not sure what they are there black and green


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like some kind of black sex links.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are there some black ones in there that have black wattles and comb?


----------



## tristin1995 (Nov 12, 2015)

No all have red ones


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Look like BSL's to me too.


----------



## tristin1995 (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I just look there some that seem to have all black but feathers still have green and red timt


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Black sex links from Townline hatchery .Since they are hybrids and different parents can be used not all BSLs will look the same.


----------



## tristin1995 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh okay they look similar


----------

